# green leaf aquariums



## larams (May 7, 2011)

I've heard only good things about this guy and that's one reason I shopped with them. Unfortunately my experience wasn't good.

I bought an Atomic bubble counter from them 7 weeks ago. On the 1st day of arrival I noticed the plastic at one end of the bbl counter had a crack. Since I'm a photographer and have the equipment I took some 1/1 macro shots of the crack and sent them to GLA within hours of receiving the counter.
Well GLA just didn't want to be helpful and they definitely didn't want to allow a return. They told me it wasn't a crack and that it was merely part of the process when it is removed from the mold.

Well I'm not a plastic engineer and really the explanation sounded reasonable at the time. Until last week when I noticed my drop checker was yellow and a couple fish were dead. So I started investigating my system. What I found was that my co2 tank had run dry and had gassed the fish.

It didn't take long to figure out where the leak was. The small crack on the Atomic bbl counter had enlarged and you could visibly see counter fluid leaking. So there was no more denying if the counter was defective or not.

Unfortunately for me GLA does not respond to a single one of my emails to get in touch with them. It's been over a week since my last attempted contact.

GLA does not stand behind there products. They do not support you when they sell you something defective. They will try and deny a problem and leave you to deal with the damage caused.

I might be a rare situation but I will never recommend them or deal with them again. In fact even if they contacted me and offered me a complete refund I would not ever deal with them again because I know the only reason they would do that is to make me be quiet. When I try to get anything done privately they don't even make an effort at all.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Let me try to help you here.

What you describe is a perfect opportunity for GLA to get a lot of free advertisement. For that to happen GLA needs to realize that bad news sells very well. And we love to hear and look at bad news. TV programs are only one example. Here, in our planted tank world, we are no different.

GLA needs to handle your issue gracefully and ask you to post about the positive experience in your own thread.

If GLA goes to an advertising agency and asks for a list of target audience that is interested in planted tank equipment they will get 2 things:

1. Complete lack of understanding about the weird request.
2. A nice, very nice, LARGE price for the information. (And it will be general animal lovers - dog/cat owners, cichlid folk, reef folk, folk that keep reptiles...)

By replacing a $20 or so piece of equipment and asking you to write about it here they will get something that has a tremendous value.

Let's see if GLA is smart. Or they play like Robert Hudson, the character behind the non-existent Aquabotanic establishment, which just let bad posts be forgotten and went on doing business like that for an entire decade.

GLA, 

What do you think?

Larams,

Send GLA a link to this thread and let's see GLA proving being smart.


--Nikolay


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i been doing buisness with gla for a few years and never had a bad experience. they even went the extra step to help me out when i was in iraq. 


all we are hearing is your side of your story . two sides to each story

not saying your wrong but we have not heard their side of the story yet. 

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I USED to do business with GLA. I got a bad batch of KNO3 and GH Booster. The KNO3 smelled really bad and the GH Booster was very low quality and took hours to fully dissolve. The KNO3 contained ammonia so it probably had ammonium nitrate in it. KNO3 should have no odor according to all MSDSs for that compound. Several emails got me no where. Orlando could care less as he has lots of business. Great customer service doesnt end with the sale. He is overpriced and shipping costs are absurd.



larams said:


> ..........
> GLA does not stand behind there products. They do not support you when they sell you something defective. They will try and deny a problem and leave you to deal with the damage caused.........


Unfortunatley we are not alone. You will find complaints like this on many forums.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

You get what you pay for... that includes the quality of customer service.


----------



## skylarkfvr (Feb 1, 2011)

This doesn't sound nothing like my experience with GLA. I purchased a "Waterplant" mini-CO2 system from and after a month or so discovered that the regulator was leaking. I contacted them via their website and received a reply in just a few hours. They told me that I could send the damaged part back and they would either fix it or replace it. So I did, and got a brand new regulator couple weeks later, no questions or arguments. 
To be fair though, maybe the new one will break just as fast as the old one, which is not entirely their fault, as they don't make it, just import it. But the customer service I got was great.


----------



## thekid92sho (Jul 22, 2011)

I had a positive experience the one time I purchased from them. Purchased before the revamp.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your experience. 

I have had multiple dealings with GLA, all of them has been positive. 
Lately I have been trying to setup breeding /grow out tank in the basement and try to get used instead of new items to cut down costs. I contacted GLA to see if they have used equipments that they are willing to sell at a cheaper price. GLA has been helpful and I was able to buy some items at a fraction of the retail price.

Having said that, I have not tried the atomic bubble counter and cannot attest to its quality.

Good luck and hopefully you find a suitable replacement. Sorry for your fish loss.


----------



## fullmonti (Dec 21, 2011)

I bought some items from them. Emailed them with a question about one thing & they never answered.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Welcome to the GLA Screwed Me Club.

Sorry to hear this.

What's your question? Perhaps someone can help.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

GLA is great store never had any problem with their items specially the GLA regulator that I got from them 2 yrs ago still working. I also buy fertz from them and they ship fast.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Wait until you do have a problem.
The 'great service' is non-existant.
The fish forums on the web are full of these stories.


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well I beg to differ with those that think GLA is a bad place to shop. I've spent lots of $$$ with them and always great service. Now agreed it may take some time to get back with you because they run a hugh operation (not using as excuse) butthey answer emails in a timely manner. I cant see the folks I've dealt with there being as bad as has been advertised here in this forum. I know Orlando stayed on the phone with me helping me out wwith some equipment that I bought,some from him and some from another business. He totally walked me through the entire issue I was having because I really didn't know enough about the product. He has also rebuilt a part on a C02 controller for mr at no charge, even paid shipping back and this was way out of the waranty period. Yes there are two sides to every story and no one is perfect but IMO GLA will help you as much or more than the next guy. They are truly into aquariums and fish,plants, etc. The only thing they could possibly due a little better on ould be to answer phone more often, but email is there choice and I get an answer within a couple hours AT THE MOST. There products are very high quality there. Just ordered two separate orders of plants and I'll put his prices and quality against anyone in that area.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I've always had EXCELLENT service from Orlando and GLA. VERY helpful! I am not sure where these bad reviews are coming from, but I am suspicious, as my experience with GLA has been fantastic.


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

X2.


Sent from my LG-MS910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

I bought a regulator from them and it works great. The day i got it, it wasn't working. So I emailed them and orlando responded 30 minutes later. I described the problem and he gave me the solution. It's been running perfectly since than. Now my purchases from them have been more than I expected as far customer service, but than again I have not had a problem so I cant discount everyone else's stories. So we have a game of yoyo on our hands. You've either had nothing but good expiriences with them or one bad one that ruined your image of them. But the one thing I do agree with is that they should step up and face the people who are posting negative expiriences to at least try to explain themselves.


----------



## T Money $$ (Apr 21, 2009)

I've had nothing but good experiences with GLA. I purchased my c02 system from Orlando and my ferts. Hes always gotten back to me with emails in a timely fashion, and answered any questions I've had. +1


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

vancat said:


> I've always had EXCELLENT service from Orlando and GLA. VERY helpful! I am not sure where these bad reviews are coming from, but I am suspicious, as my experience with GLA has been fantastic.


Why would you be suspicious? I too used to say the same good things until I got the "Sorry, I cant help you" line. The KNO3 I got has a horrible odor and I was told it was safe to use. It nearly killed all my plants. I have since had it analyzed at a certified Lab and I now know why it did what it did to my plants. The bad reviews come from unhappy customers who did *NOT* get good service or a good product. I hope no one else has the bad experiences that many of us have had.

Never again will I do business with GLA and he is overpriced.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Who else sells dry ferts? I got mine from GLA. Is there another place i can get them for cheap?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes.
Bob's Tropical Plants. Not quite as cheap as Rex Grigg who hasnt been active for personal reasons.
There should be a thread or 2 about Bob's. I'm very pleased with the ferts I've received.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot. ill check it out


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Over a couple of years, my experiences with GLA have been pretty great.
I've found Orlando to be understanding and responsive to questions.
David


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Ditto


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

+1 for Orlandos great CS


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I am now in the group of people who USED TO shop gla. I had no complaints for quite a whil but when I did I was insulted and told I needed a new computer and other such things. I now get all my dry fertz through Alpha chemicals on ebay. They are very nice and cheaper than gla was. They know nothing about aquariums but they know everything about the chemicals they sell. As far as those of you who have not been mistreated, good for you but remember just because it has not happened to you yet doesn't mean it can't.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Freshy, I am not going to defend or offend GLA but look at what you just said: Some store sells ferts cheaper than GLA. GLA has ferts for like $3-$5 for a pound. How much cheaper can this hobby be?

Some of you know - I severely dislike the "cheap" mindset of most people in the planted tank hobby. "Cheap" is one of the things that keeps the hobby where it has been for 10 years now. Barely any progress. "Cheap" is how freshwater tanks are seen. "Cheap" is how planted tanks are seen. Make a beautiful planted tank and folk will ask you "Is that saltwater?". That is not funny. It's sad.

Don't go for "cheap".


----------



## flwrbed (Jul 3, 2009)

+ 1 for niko. You look at the salty world compared to the fresh world and it is night and day. And for no other reason than perception. We allow our hobby to be devalued . The number one comment i always get on all my tanks is "is that salt water?". I have no problem selling plants out of my planted tanks at "retail" prices. Look what ADA has done. Its all about perception, Like them or not, they know how to market.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

niko said:


> ... "Cheap" is how planted tanks are seen. Make a beautiful planted tank and folk will ask you "Is that saltwater?". That is not funny. It's sad.
> 
> Don't go for "cheap".


That is very true. I get that all the time. I agree you can't go cheap on everything, but things that are 'under the hood' like ferts who cares if you go cheap as long as they do the job. You don't see ferts unless they are inferior in some way to the more expensive ferts. It's like buying generic, sometimes there the same product without the advertising or share of mind.

The money is behind saltwater because of the fish, *period.* The tank evolves around the fish not the scape. The planted scape is still a culture that many here in the U.S. can't appreciate.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Niko I get what you are saying completely. I agree with you cheaper is not always better but it is not always bad either. I wasn't trying to knock gla for being expensive. I simply meant to state that I found another resource. My issue with gla was customer bad service. I didn't think about the way people might take my words as another reason to go cheap. I should have just said I like the quality and left it at that. My bad 

I promise never to do it again.


----------



## larams (May 7, 2011)

I don't really think people are so shallow they think a freshwater tank is cheap. In fact I doubt most people even care.


----------

